# Penn Sargus review



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I picked up a Penn Sargus 5000 yesterday and spooled it up with 300 yds of 20lb Powerpro and 20lb backing. This reel is put together well and is very solid. It's all metal, so it's a little on the heavy side, but I abuse my reels so I wanted something that can take a beating. I put it on a 15-30 7ft rod, which balanced it out nicely and made for easy casting. I went out to Sikes today and cast a jig around and the 5.6:1 gear ratio is awesome. It will definitely work good when fishing arti's for kings, ceros, and spanish. I snatched a cow ray to see how well the drag works and it was very smooth. All in all a very good reel that's slightly heavy, but has a nice drag, great retrieval and I feel that it will last for years to come and won't break your wallet. I got mine for $67 at Authority with a 25% discount.


----------



## flounder_hounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 3 brand new 5000 Sargus for sale. $50 each This is going to be one of there better lines in a long time.


----------

